# My FFA Project!(:



## the_newbie (Feb 18, 2013)

They both are half sisters and Adora is going to kid next month! Yay! Fortune? I am not so sure of. This is my first time doing an livestock project and being a third year member for the FFA. I will be asking alot of questions about dairy goats and also Fallbrook FFA only raisie market so they won't be able to help me if I have questions.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

First off, congrats.
Adora has a very rough coat. She may need to be wormed; for that you can get a fecal done on her so you can target the parasite & treat accordlingly. 
Both of them, especially her, appears to be copper def as well.
They are going to need good loose minerals with lots of copper. Dont let anyone sell you stuff labled for sheep & goats.


----------



## the_newbie (Feb 18, 2013)

Yes about the loose minerals I am thinking of Sweetlix would that be good? 
Also their previous owner told me she gives them a bath once a year before the show. And thinking that you have to clip them wouldn't their coat become rough?
If I need to wormed 'her' or 'both' and where do I get the wormed stuff?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

SweetLix makes a good loose mineral, glad you mentioned it.
They really are pretty girls, you'll have them in top shape in no time.
See the red tinges on the darker one? This makes me think copper def.
As for worming, the reason getting a fecal done was so that you will know exactly what worms you are dealing with in order to knock them out. Some wormers do not cover all.


----------



## the_newbie (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh so Fortune needs more copper? and red tinges???


----------



## the_newbie (Feb 18, 2013)

what is red tinges??


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Red or bleached looking spots in the coat


----------



## the_newbie (Feb 18, 2013)

oh okay well do i wormed them after they kid?


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

You will need safe guard, ivermec or dectomax for a worming. You can get then at sme feed stores or your vet. Safe guard would be better just because there possiby pregnant. The day after ours kid we hit them with ivermec and then valbasen. Yes they definatly need loose minerals, they will help wth there coats to bring more shine. Make sure you stay up on there feet aswell.

Also how old are they. Fortunate looks very correct in the one picture. Do you know what there blood lines are????


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Pretty girls you got there! It doesn't take long to get attached to them! I totally know what you mean by your FFA leader not answering questions. I got the same problem here. I've been a member since 7th grade and he hasn't changed his ways. He is unwilling to answer any of my questions. That's why this year, I'm not doing anything with them this year. I am doing and SAE through the vet clinic where I work. Usually, the leaders check up every so often to see how it's going. He hasn't asked me anything about it since the beginning of the year. I'm a member, but I'm not a member (if that makes since, LOL). I just got tired of him playing games, so now I just sell fruit.The only thing I HATE about this is that I won't ever get to go to National Convention. I've wanted to go every year, but mom said no because she didn't trust the FFA leader. It sucks, but it's better than being spit all over by him and all the other members (not literally speaking, but you get the point).


----------



## the_newbie (Feb 18, 2013)

LamanchaAcres said:


> Do you know what there blood lines are????


They both are one year old and first time pregnant.
Blood lines? What do you mean? Is that the breed?


----------



## the_newbie (Feb 18, 2013)

caprine crazy said:


> I'm a member, but I'm not a member (if that makes since, LOL).


Hahaha yupp I get you


----------

